# Milan: preso Makengo dal Nantes. Ufficiale.



## admin (22 Agosto 2021)

Come riportato da calciomercato.com, il Milan ha preso Makengo, difensore ex Nantes classe 2004. Arriva a parametro zero. Contratto depositato.


----------



## admin (22 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, il Milan ha preso Makengo, difensore ex Nantes classe 2004. Arriva a parametro zero. Contratto depositato.



Tra un pò serviranno davvero le quote azzurre...


----------



## David Gilmour (22 Agosto 2021)

Per la primavera, suppongo...


----------



## admin (22 Agosto 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Per la primavera, suppongo...



E' nella sezione della primavera, appunto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Agosto 2021)

milan SCA-TE-NA-TO


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, il Milan ha preso Makengo, difensore ex Nantes classe 2004. Arriva a parametro zero. Contratto depositato.


Stiamo diventando una colonia francese,fra un po ci chiameranno nella legione straniera tipo Stanlio e Olio  


admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, il Milan ha preso Makengo, difensore ex Nantes classe 2004. Arriva a parametro zero. Contratto depositato.


----------



## Ambrole (22 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> milan SCA-TE-NA-TO


.
@Ambrole basta flame. Metti in ignore gli utenti che ti stanno antipatici o rispondi in privato.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, il Milan ha preso Makengo, difensore ex Nantes classe 2004. Arriva a parametro zero. Contratto depositato.


Ormai siamo gemellati col campionato francese.


----------



## Giangy (22 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, il Milan ha preso Makengo, difensore ex Nantes classe 2004. Arriva a parametro zero. Contratto depositato.


Un altro ragazzino di colore, per lo più francese. (non per essere razzista), ma ormai siamo una squadra di francesini e francesi.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Agosto 2021)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Un altro ragazzino di colore, per lo più francese. (non per essere razzista), ma ormai siamo una squadra di francesini e francesi.


...e francesismi.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, il Milan ha preso Makengo, difensore ex Nantes classe 2004. Arriva a parametro zero. Contratto depositato.



Ma non l'avevamo già preso un mese fa, questo Makongo?

PC di Moncada vittima di hacker franzosi, non c'è altra spiegazione. Manco i soldi per l'antivairus software c'abbiamo.


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ormai siamo gemellati col campionato francese.


Ed é un male? Non é che l'intero settore giovani sia diventato Francese come molti lo dipongono, rispetto all'imobilismo delle passate stagioni é un bene andare a pescare da chi lavora come nessun'altro con i giovani al mondo. 

Poi se questa é la vostra idea di cosa stiamo facendo, e non mi esprimo neanche su chi la mette sulla quantità di melanina (non mi sembra il tuo caso), allora dovreste andare a dare un'occhiata ai settori giovanili delle altre squadre, non solo in Europa, ma anche in Italia.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ormai siamo gemellati col campionato francese.




Siamo il cloebb con più prospetti al mondo. 

Che poi se per caso dovessero esplodere e rivelarsi forti li perderemo a zero...


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ed é un male? Non é che l'intero settore giovani sia diventato Francese come molti lo dipongono, rispetto all'imobilismo delle passate stagioni é un bene andare a pescare da chi lavora come nessun'altro con i giovani al mondo.
> 
> Poi se questa é la vostra idea di cosa stiamo facendo, e non mi esprimo neanche su chi la mette sulla quantità di melanina (non mi sembra il tuo caso), allora dovreste andare a dare un'occhiata ai settori giovanili delle altre squadre, non solo in Europa, ma anche in Italia.


Io non facevo affatto riferimento al colore della pelle ma proprio al bacino.
Sai qual'è il club che più attingeva alla realtà francese?
L'arsenal di wenger e poi anche di gazidis.
Il tanto temuto progetto arsenal.

Posso anche capire che da quelle parti si possa comprare bene ma bisognerebbe ampliare gli orizzonti.


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io non facevo affatto riferimento al colore della pelle ma proprio al bacino.
> Sai qual'è il club che più attingeva alla realtà francese?
> L'arsenal di wenger e poi anche di gazidis.
> Il tanto temuto progetto arsenal.
> ...


Wenger era un Francese, che aveva una conoscenza del calcio strepitosa. In particolare di quello Francese.

Insomma, una che ha portato Henry, Vieira e Gallas tra gli altri a praticamente due noccioline. A dimostrazione che se si quello che si fa . Molto difficile che un Inglese, uno Spagnolo o un Tedesco vengano via da li, possiamo attingere a realtà inferiori (Portogallo che tutela pero' tantissimo i suoi giovani, Francia appunto, est Europa e nord Europa, Africa).

Tra queste realtà "inferiori" quella dove abbiamo maggiori legami grazie a Moncada (come se non bastasse ci accolla anche le sue ex fidanzate: Meité e Bakayoko) é la Francia. Niente di cosi scandaloso credo, anzi giusto pescare dove si hanno più aggangi, più garanzie e condizioni favorevoli.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Wenger era un Francese, che aveva una conoscenza del calcio strepitosa. In particolare di quello Francese.
> 
> Insomma, una che ha portato Henry, Vieira e Gallas tra gli altri a praticamente due noccioline. A dimostrazione che se si quello che si fa . Molto difficile che un Inglese, uno Spagnolo o un Tedesco vengano via da li, possiamo attingere a realtà inferiori (Portogallo che tutela pero' tantissimo i suoi giovani, Francia appunto, est Europa e nord Europa, Africa).
> 
> Tra queste realtà "inferiori" quella dove abbiamo maggiori legami grazie a Moncada (come se non bastasse ci accolla anche le sue ex fidanzate: Meité e Bakayoko) é la Francia. Niente di cosi scandaloso credo, anzi giusto pescare dove si hanno più aggangi, più garanzie e condizioni favorevoli.


La francia è la palestra d'europa per il calcio ma parliamo di prospetti spesso parecchio acerbi che poi vanno svezzati tecnicamente e tatticamente.
L'ideale sarebbe avere un settore giovanile coi fiocchi ma per quello servono soldi, tanti soldi.
Soldi che la nostra proprietà non spenderà mai.

Vatti a vedere la primavera del chelsea.....


----------



## Garrincha (22 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ed é un male? Non é che l'intero settore giovani sia diventato Francese come molti lo dipongono, rispetto all'imobilismo delle passate stagioni é un bene andare a pescare da chi lavora come nessun'altro con i giovani al mondo.
> 
> Poi se questa é la vostra idea di cosa stiamo facendo, e non mi esprimo neanche su chi la mette sulla quantità di melanina (non mi sembra il tuo caso), allora dovreste andare a dare un'occhiata ai settori giovanili delle altre squadre, non solo in Europa, ma anche in Italia.


Ma non possono essere solo francesi dai, neanche fosse il campionato brasiliano negli anni 90


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La francia è la palestra d'europa per il calcio ma parliamo di prospetti spesso parecchio acerbi che poi vanno svezzati tecnicamente e tatticamente.
> L'ideale sarebbe avere un settore giovanile coi fiocchi ma per quello servono soldi, tanti soldi.
> Soldi che la nostra proprietà non spenderà mai.
> 
> Vatti a vedere la primavera del chelsea.....


Conosco molto bene la primavera del Chelsea  , la referenza che facevo era proprio quella.

Le nostre stutture non saranno ai massimi livelli, ma c'é tutto per fare bene. Io preferirei più inserire una filosofia di calcio a partire dai giovanissimi, e vorrei che questa fosse proseguita anche in prima squadra.


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Agosto 2021)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Ma non possono essere solo francesi dai, neanche fosse il campionato brasiliano negli anni 90


Ma chi lo dice che sono solo Francesi? Quanti ne sono arrivati? Quanti ne abbiamo in primavera?

E perché no?


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Conosco molto bene la primavera del Chelsea  , la referenza che facevo era proprio quella.
> 
> Le nostre stutture non saranno ai massimi livelli, ma c'é tutto per fare bene. *Io preferirei più inserire una filosofia di calcio a partire dai giovanissimi, e vorrei che questa fosse proseguita anche in prima squadra.*


A me lo dici...
E' il mio mantra. Magari.

Metterei la firma ora se investissimo pesantemente sui ragazzi per formarci in casa calciatori con senso di appartenenza e uno stile di gioco.
Infatti non massacro tanto la proprietà per il lavoro sulla prima squadra quanto per il provincialismo del settore giovanile.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A me lo dici...
> E' il mio mantra. Magari.
> 
> Metterei la firma ora se investissimo pesantemente sui ragazzi per formarci in casa calciatori con senso di appartenenza e uno stile di gioco.
> Infatti non massacro tanto la proprietà per il lavoro sulla prima squadra quanto per il provincialismo del settore giovanile.



Quando tornammo in serie A negli anni '80, la squadra che fece poi da base per il ciclo mitologico di Sacchi e gli olandesi, aveva 9 (leggasi nove) ragazzini della primavera in squadra, tutti con 20 anni da compiere, eccetto Baresi.

Oltre la metà di questi ragazzi ha avuto successo o ha dato un notevole contributo, e qualcuno è diventato campione del mondo.

Adesso non solo sembra che non abbiamo nessuno, ma diamo in prestito Pobega per 4 volte, e quando torna avrà 23 anni suonati, senza sapere se è carne o pesce. Dobbiamo fare in modo che a 18 anni i ragazzi devono essere già pronti e con le idee chiare.

Si dà tempo, certo, ma si deve essere anche decisi e risoluti, la scommessa deve avere margine di errore ragionevole. Preferisco provare 4 ragazzi diversi piuttosto che lo stesso ragazzo per 4 anni di fila.

Inutile poi mettersi a dettagliare sugli artefici della disfatta del nostro settore giovanile.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Quando tornammo in serie A negli anni '80, la squadra che fece poi da base per il ciclo mitologico di Sacchi e gli olandesi, aveva 9 (leggasi nove) ragazzini della primavera in squadra, tutti con 20 anni da compiere, eccetto Baresi.
> 
> Oltre la metà di questi ragazzi ha avuto successo o ha dato un notevole contributo, e qualcuno è diventato campione del mondo.
> 
> ...


Il campionato primavera fa ridere ma ora che si gioca la champions giovanile avremmo la possibilità di far crescere i nostri come si deve misurandosi coi giovani più forti del mondo...
Ma cosa vuoi che freghi a zio elliott??


----------



## uolfetto (22 Agosto 2021)

Ma guardate che tutti quegli altri non mi pare siano arrivati eh. E dico purtroppo. Questo è il primo che è ufficiale.


----------



## Garrincha (22 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma chi lo dice che sono solo Francesi? Quanti ne sono arrivati? Quanti ne abbiamo in primavera?
> 
> E perché no?


Perché si, hai tutto il mondo a disposizione e peschi solo da un campionato? Statisticamente quante possibilità ci sono di trovare buoni giocatori tra mille e tra dieci milioni?

Poi devi andare a prendere i Florenzi per rispettare i regolamenti perché gli italiani costano troppo!!!! Ma Pezzella è andato via alle cifre di Tourè


----------



## mil77 (22 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il campionato primavera fa ridere ma ora che si gioca la champions giovanile avremmo la possibilità di far crescere i nostri come si deve misurandosi coi giovani più forti del mondo...
> Ma cosa vuoi che freghi a zio elliott??


Ma scusa questo , il paraguaiano di 16 anni, l'ungherese sono stati presi proprio x la primavera. Se giocano almeno due anni di seguito nel Milan saranno team formed e se diventano forti saranno importanti x la lista champion.


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Agosto 2021)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Perché si, hai tutto il mondo a disposizione e peschi solo da un campionato? Statisticamente quante possibilità ci sono di trovare buoni giocatori tra mille e tra dieci milioni?
> 
> Poi devi andare a prendere i Florenzi per rispettare i regolamenti perché gli italiani costano troppo!!!! Ma Pezzella è andato via alle cifre di Tourè


Se te li cresci le liste hanno poca importanza...

Io non ci vedo alcun problema, l'importante é che siano buoni. Poi non é vero. 

L'anno scorso abbiamo preso Kerkez (Ungheria), fatta per Cuenca (Paraguay), Roback (svedese) in mezzo a soli 3 Francesi e molti Italiani. Non mi sembra siamo dentro al solo mercato Francese...


----------



## mil77 (22 Agosto 2021)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Perché si, hai tutto il mondo a disposizione e peschi solo da un campionato? Statisticamente quante possibilità ci sono di trovare buoni giocatori tra mille e tra dieci milioni?
> 
> Poi devi andare a prendere i Florenzi per rispettare i regolamenti perché gli italiani costano troppo!!!! Ma Pezzella è andato via alle cifre di Tourè


Lo stipendio lordo di Pezzella non è lo stesso di Tourè. Poi non mi pare che in primavera di siano solo francesi, anzi forse è il primo. L'acquisto di questo è del paraguiano servono proprio le liste...


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma scusa questo , il paraguaiano di 16 anni, l'ungherese sono stati presi proprio x la primavera. Se giocano almeno due anni di seguito nel Milan saranno team formed e se diventano forti saranno importanti x la lista champion.


Parlo di progetti più ambiziosi, costosi e all'avanguardia.
In stile red bull.

Qualche giovane lo stiamo prendendo, non lo nego.
Speriamo crescano bene.
Importante però pure avere gli italiani anche se ormai in italia i ragazzi che giocano a calcio sono sempre meno, come le nascite.
E' un discorso generazionale ampio e complesso.
Ormai non si cresce più all'oratorio giocando a calcio...


----------



## David Gilmour (22 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> E' nella sezione della primavera, appunto.


Non l'avevo notato, con il nuovo layout del forum. Grazie.


----------



## ilPresidente (22 Agosto 2021)

Ottimo! Non vedo elementi di critica. 5 anni fa ci si lamentava che in primavera giocavano solo brianzoli. Tra 10 prospetti 2 possono arrivare in prima squadra.
Formed player con ingaggio basso e costo zero.
Finalmente una polita lungimirante.


----------



## Giofa (10 Febbraio 2022)

Ripesco questa discussione avendolo visto in azione contro il Bologna Primavera (facile vittoria 5-2). Questo ragazzo ha un gran fisico, se ci si lavora mi sembra possa venirne fuori qualcosa di buono (mi sembra superiore a Obaretin, Stanga e Bosisio). Non sta giocando moltissimo, forse per dare spazio ai 2002 Bosisio e Stanga


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Febbraio 2022)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Un altro ragazzino di colore, per lo più francese. (non per essere razzista), ma ormai siamo una squadra di francesini e francesi.


Se quando peschiamo in Francia pigliamo tutta gente come Leao, Maignan, Kalulu ben vengano


----------



## The P (10 Febbraio 2022)

Ma questo si allena da noi già da un po’, forse hanno dovuto aspettare il mercato di gennaio per tesserarlo, o è la stessa situazione di Bright, già in squadra da inizio stagione ma preso in questa finestra ufficialmente.


----------



## Giangy (10 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se quando peschiamo in Francia pigliamo tutta gente come Leao, Maignan, Kalulu ben vengano


Si, su questo sono pienamente d'accordo. In Francia sia in Ligue 1 che Ligue 2, ci sono giocatori davvero interessanti. Mi devo ricredere comunque, lo zoccolo francese che abbiamo in squadra, si è rivelata una scelta azzeccata.


----------

